# Thanks to Pam...now pay attention



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I was loyal to the Madan brush. I thought the Chris Christensen wooden pin brush looked like something that would not work that well. But, our Pammy told me that it glides like butter. I bought one and it came today. Let me tell you there is so much more than even the web site says. I brushed my own hair with it, and it felt so nice on my scalp. MiMi was laying on her back and I started brushing her chest and belly. Usually, she really fights when I brush this tender area. But with this brush she just laid quietly, totally enjoying the good feeling. Any metal pin brush is a little sharp and scratchy on the skin. This brush sent MiMi into a state of bliss. There is no static. Yes, it glide like butter. Yes, it de-tangles. But, what nobody told me....until MiMi did...it feels good. Plus it distributes natural, or added oils evenly through to the ends of the hair. I can't remember when I was so thrilled with a grooming product.

Thank you, Pam...is was the best $35 I have spent in a long time.:wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh I have the exact same review. Love this product. I have Pam and Nida to thank me for buying this. What a great product! So glad you love it, Sylvia. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love our wood pinned Chris Christesen brush. I have a tendency to use the pups brushes for my own hair. If the pins ever break contact Chris Chrstesen and they will either send you pins to replace those that are broken or you can send them the brush and they will replace the pins for you. I've had my brush for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Back in June of this year, I responded to Deborah's (furbabies) inquiry about the CC wooden toothed brush. They are wonderful, they don't break the hair. Blaze seems to also love the feel of the brush.
I've been using wood toothed brushes for 15 years (another brand no longer available). I love them. 
They work the tangles out beautifully..
I highly recommend this brush. I bought the smaller one; I don't care for a large brush


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been a CC wooded pin brush fan for a long time. Love mine!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am so going to order one!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Me, too..if it works well for lovely MiMi's thick coat, it should work well for my Eva...thank you for your review, dear Sylvia..:wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila has two Madan brushes and I love them but I may order her one of these for Christmas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I want this brush for my three as I am not really liking the madden brush to much for them.......... its good for just a quick comb through..........

Is there a product number when ordering this?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got one almost 2 yrs. ago from CC for FREE! I had a CC brush & the pins started to retract (CC said they had gotten a bad set of pins & the brush I got was inferior). My guarantee date had run out since I live overseas & wanted to post from the US. They sent me the wooden pin bush as a replacement. That brush is also more expensive than the one I originally had. I can't say enough good about this company!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Back in June of this year, I responded to Deborah's (furbabies) inquiry about the CC wooden toothed brush. They are wonderful, they don't break the hair. Blaze seems to also love the feel of the brush.
> I've been using wood toothed brushes for 15 years (another brand no longer available). I love them.
> They work the tangles out beautifully..
> I highly recommend this brush. I bought the smaller one; I don't care for a large brush


I forgot all about it. I ordered one this morning!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

So when I go and order one what is the product # or is there a name of this brush??? Anyone????


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> So when I go and order one what is the product # or is there a name of this brush??? Anyone????



The one I got is A041.
Here is a link. Buying it from the official CC site is the best price and they send you a sample of your choice.

Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Now I MUST have one...but there are so many. Those of you who are using them now, which is your preference?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sylie said:


> The one I got is A041.
> Here is a link. Buying it from the official CC site is the best price and they send you a sample of your choice.
> 
> Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


 
Thank you :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Now I MUST have one...but there are so many. Those of you who are using them now, which is your preference?


I like the oblong, I can use the tip for tight place or the length of the brush for the length of her hair, especially nice for the final touch.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah!!!! So glad you love it Sylie! (but I knew you would!). I have the small oval and it is great for us! I use it daily on both dogs and brushing is a dream now. I think Chris should hire SM to market for his company, LOL!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, think I need to try one too...what size pin length is best? There are a bunch to choose from...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I've had this brush for about six years and never used it. Since, I think it was Nida who raved about it a few weeks ago, I got it out and started to use it. The fluffs seem to like it and tolerate it much more than their Maddan bush. I use it mainly on their legs as the hair on their legs is long while the rest of their body is short. Thanks Nida and everyone else for the head up. I now use it daily.:thumbsup: Glad I never threw it out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> Wow, think I need to try one too...what size pin length is best? There are a bunch to choose from...


I never saw a choice in pin length in the wooden pin brush.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Yeah!!!! So glad you love it Sylie! (but I knew you would!). I have the small oval and it is great for us! I use it daily on both dogs and brushing is a dream now. I think Chris should hire SM to market for his company, LOL!


But Pam, why hire us when we are happy to do it for free? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh, I think you're right, I just saw the boxes on the left upper and thought it was for these. I'm putting my order in now...thanks Sylivia!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> But Pam, why hire us when we are happy to do it for free? :HistericalSmiley:


 Maybe we should be product testers!! To answer another question the pin length is the same. Just the brush shape and size is different.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylvia-I think your talking about same brush Nida posted about..:HistericalSmiley: ....anyways, hope so..like the brass pins, no static and the shape/oval size. Some don't prefer this brush on their dogs with those super thick coats. Is the madden static free too, I am not sure. I know a lot people love madden brushes, and I still want to try one on Sammie, he is super thick.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Sylvia-I think your talking about same brush Nida posted about..:HistericalSmiley: ....anyways, hope so..like the brass pins, no static and the shape/oval size. Some don't prefer this brush on their dogs with those super thick coats. Is the madden static free too, I am not sure. I know a lot people love madden brushes, and I still want to try one on Sammie, he is super thick.


Kandis, if you have a super think coat on Sammie, you will love it. Truffles too has a super think coat. It's crazy the amount of hair that girl has! This brush is perfect for longer and thicker coated dogs! Is still use my pin brush to finish the coat, but the wooden pin is perfect for detangling.

Here is a pic so you know what to order. They come oval and oblong and lots of cute colors to boot!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Sylvia-I think your talking about same brush Nida posted about..:HistericalSmiley: ....anyways, hope so..like the brass pins, no static and the shape/oval size. Some don't prefer this brush on their dogs with those super thick coats. Is the madden static free too, I am not sure. I know a lot people love madden brushes, and I still want to try one on Sammie, he is super thick.


I always loved my two Madan brushes, but I like this one much better. More importantly, MiMi likes it. With the metal pin brush I did get a lot of static and had to use a light spray to cut it. One more thing, today it took half the time to brush her, because there were hardly any new tangles. MiMi has a super thick coat. I didn't think this wooden pin brush would work, but it DOES.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

That is great! Will need to get one!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have had mine since they first came out with it. Might need a new one ,one of these days. It still has all its teeth too, unlike me. LOL


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> I always loved my two Madan brushes, but I like this one much better. More importantly, MiMi likes it. With the metal pin brush I did get a lot of static and had to use a light spray to cut it. One more thing, today it took half the time to brush her, because there were hardly any new tangles. MiMi has a super thick coat. I didn't think this wooden pin brush would work, but it DOES.


Glad she likes it. Mine do too. They lay flat on belly with the hind legs stretched out. So cute. I also ordered the large round wooden slicker brush by CC and gosh I LOVE IT. I think the round shape is perfect and it's great size. Talk about cutting down on time. :thumbsup:. Esp, on Sammie, less time he has to stand on his leg. Makes the coat so soft. They know how to make brushes for Malts for sure.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I trust you guys! I ordered 2, the pink one and the green one...one for home and one for the RV!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> I trust you guys! I ordered 2, the pink one and the green one...one for home and one for the RV!


:chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I sent the link to my DH for my Christmas list!


----------

